# Live Brine Shrimp



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Are their any local fish stores that sell live brine shrimp? I remember a number of years ago some of the local stores used to sell bags filled with water and live brine shrimp and my fish loved them. They also used to sell Tubifex worms...whats the scoop with them nowadays?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian Aquatics brings in live California blackworms usually once a week or so. IPU may sell live Brine Shrimp. You could also try Roger's Aquatic in Delta. He probably carries both brine and blackworms.

Just a few suggestions.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

just pick up some brine shrimp eggs, they're easy enough to hatch


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

yep a hatchery and a whole bottle of eggs would be cheap. get a small tank and with just a sponge filter run with a air tube should be enough filtration and you could raise your own. i had about 5 hatcheries going 24/7 when i bred some betas once. anyways good luck


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Instead of brine shrimp consider microworms. They are super easy to take care of and last up to 8 hrs in the water column so they are great for fry when you may be at work or away from the house.

Rich


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

If you don't want to go the messy route of hatching your own, I know that Rogers Aquatics sells live brine shrimp at $5/bag.


----------

